# Delacroix LA



## pt448

permitchaser said:


> i saw on here a thread on camping in Delacroix and a couple mention not to go during a tournament
> We are taking 2 flats skiffs down between March 5 and Easter. Does anyone one know the tower boat tournament schedule
> Thanks


The Saltwater Series event in March is on the 12th and it's based in Empire so I would think most guys are gonna make the run to Venice 'cause it's closer, but I'm sure some will cross the river to get to Delacroix. So that day and the days leading up to it may present an issue, but outside of that y'all should be fine.


----------



## permitchaser

pt448 said:


> The Saltwater Series event in March is on the 12th and it's based in Empire so I would think most guys are gonna make the run to Venice 'cause it's closer, but I'm sure some will cross the river to get to Delacroix. So that day and the days leading up to it may present an issue, but outside of that y'all should be fine.


Thanks for your help. We are going the 13 depending on weather


----------



## pt448

No problem, have a good trip. 


permitchaser said:


> Thanks for your help. We are going the 13 depending on weather


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

During the past three months the specs have been biting and the launches on weekends and Fridays are very crowded, excluding the towerboat crews for redfish; and have not been there. When the redfishermen show the launches will be like a city traffic jam.......


----------



## pt448

Delacrowded


----------



## lucas70374

Empire on March 12 is moved to Venice due to the locks being closed. Fishing the LASS in a East Cape Vantage


----------



## permitchaser

We might entertain a guided trip to the oil platform for yellow tail tuna. Have no idea what a trip would cost or guides


----------



## Backwater

Last time I camped on Delacroix was days after Katrina where we were looking for survivors. It was blown to pieces!


----------



## MariettaMike

permitchaser said:


> We might entertain a guided trip to the oil platform for yellow tail tuna. Have no idea what a trip would cost or guides


My nephew swears those VooDoo guys are the best, but then he bought his own 36' Yellowfin. I'll go to the gym when I want a workout, and to the sushi bar when I want to eat tuna.

https://www.voodoofishingcharters.com/


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

stephenchurch said:


> During the past three months the specs have been biting and the launches on weekends and Fridays are very crowded, excluding the towerboat crews for redfish; and have not been there. When the redfishermen show the launches will be like a city traffic jam.......


Delacroix has been invaded with the Tower Boats, saw at least 15 Tuesday evening leaving my camp to return home. When is the Redfish Tournament?


----------



## CurtisWright

stephenchurch said:


> Delacroix has been invaded with the Tower Boats, saw at least 15 Tuesday evening leaving my camp to return home. When is the Redfish Tournament?


More than any other place, Delacroix desperately needs NMZ's and horsepower limits. Most especially the areas around Spanish lake and all the ponds to the east and west of the oak river.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

CurtisWright said:


> More than any other place, Delacroix desperately needs NMZ's and horsepower limits. Most especially the areas around Spanish lake and all the ponds to the east and west of the oak river.


Not familiar with Spanish Lake, but did see 4/5 around Skippy and PT Fiene Bay. The wind was gale force Tuesday evening and shut down the trout bite........


----------



## pt448

stephenchurch said:


> Delacroix has been invaded with the Tower Boats, saw at least 15 Tuesday evening leaving my camp to return home. When is the Redfish Tournament?


The 12 th


----------



## pt448

CurtisWright said:


> More than any other place, Delacroix desperately needs NMZ's and horsepower limits. Most especially the areas around Spanish lake and all the ponds to the east and west of the oak river.


Something like that might help, but as with most things Louisiana is different than every other state when it comes to private property and navigable waterways. There are vast amounts of navigable waterways in the marsh that are actually private "land". According to the law, if you own marsh land and it has eroded away leaving only water then that is still your private property, even if it connects to main waterway and is navigable. It's usually only enforced during duck season when someone with a shotgun asks you very nicely (or not so nicely) to get out of his pond, but technically there's a ton of ponds and broken marsh that fishermen trespass on regularly to fish. There are more and more gates going up and there's a growing movement to change the law, but most of that marsh is owned by oil and gas companies who have the politicians in their pockets. Not to mention they pay taxes on all that "land" and we have a huge budget deficit. Talk about sportsman's paradise. There have been efforts to further restrict mud motors and surface drives in WMAs, but there is a tremendous amount of public resistance. People like to complain about erosion and low duck numbers, but don't want to be inconvenienced by measures to fix the problem.


----------



## permitchaser

Well with that damn storm and 7" of rain in New Orleans, we canceled our trip and are going to wait till next week. Bummer


----------



## permitchaser

Now we talked to someone down there and it looks as the water is going out fast and it is salt water not fresh. We may leave Sunday


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Call Joe Hutzler for a nice camp in Delacroix, La. 504-228-4962 Sleeps 6-7, $50.00/night per person, washer/dryer/ac/heat/tv ect.


----------



## permitchaser

stephenchurch said:


> Call Joe Hutzler for a nice camp in Delacroix, La. 504-228-4962 Sleeps 6-7, $50.00/night per person, washer/dryer/ac/heat/tv ect.


my friend talked to his tournament guy and he said not to go cause the fish will be hard to find after high water
We stay at that place or Freds


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

East winds + 2' tides now, salty clear in a few days, most bays are grass bed perimeters. Just go on the outside aka the edge of the sound and reds are always available.


----------



## permitchaser

stephenchurch said:


> East winds + 2' tides now, salty clear in a few days, most bays are grass bed perimeters. Just go on the outside aka the edge of the sound and reds are always available.


we are going to make our decision tomorrow. What are the water levels in Dlacroix


----------



## pt448

permitchaser said:


> we are going to make our decision tomorrow. What are the water levels in Dlacroix


Check Louisianasportsman.com, the outdoor board on tigerdroppings.com, and/or laflyfish.com. I'll see if I can find anything later tonight.


----------



## permitchaser

pt448 said:


> Check Louisianasportsman.com, the outdoor board on tigerdroppings.com, and/or laflyfish.com. I'll see if I can find anything later tonight.


Thanks for your help


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

permitchaser said:


> we are going to make our decision tomorrow. What are the water levels in Dlacroix


La Sportsman Site list Fishing Reports for Inside Areas, Sweetwater Marina had limits of trout caught after the bad weather, also the Redfish Tourney guys said lots of reds inside the marsh. I have not been back in two weeks, going this coming week, good luck...also called my contact for tides and did not reach him. Call Jack at Sweetwater, he will help with information.


----------



## permitchaser

stephenchurch said:


> La Sportsman Site list Fishing Reports for Inside Areas, Sweetwater Marina had limits of trout caught after the bad weather, also the Redfish Tourney guys said lots of reds inside the marsh. I have not been back in two weeks, going this coming week, good luck...also called my contact for tides and did not reach him. Call Jack at Sweetwater, he will help with information.


Thanks again we will decide tomorrow and call Jack


----------



## pt448

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for your help


No problem. We re getting more rain right now, but it's not supposed to be too much this time. There's definitely a lot of water everywhere right now. Delacroix's probably one of the better place as far as that goes. There's a diversion off the river that's probably running full blast, but it won't be getting as much fresh water as the lake Borgne, lake Catherine, Biloxi marsh areas.


----------



## pt448

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=194886
If you spend a few bucks on ice, etc. at Sweetwater Marina. Capt. Jack will tell you right where to go.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=194888

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/outdoor/delacroix-trip/57101575/
This is from May of last year. Would have been similar conditions, but it looks like we're gonna get a little cool snap in a few days. Still, a couple of posts list a number of spots to try.

Another forum to hunt around is bayou coast kayak fishing. Kayak fishing is pretty big here and there's a lot of good Delacroix info on that board.


----------



## CurtisWright

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/la/nwis/u...=30&begin_date=2016-03-11&end_date=2016-03-18

The Caenervon diversion is not running right now. Delacroix is good until the gauge reads about 1000cfs then it's too muddy and fresh to deal with


----------



## pt448

CurtisWright said:


> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/la/nwis/u...=30&begin_date=2016-03-11&end_date=2016-03-18
> 
> The Caenervon diversion is not running right now. Delacroix is good until the gauge reads about 1000cfs then it's too muddy and fresh to deal with


Thanks for the link. That's what I get for ass-uming.


----------



## CurtisWright

pt448 said:


> Thanks for the link. That's what I get for ass-uming.


This time of year it's usually running full blast. I expected it to especially with the Mississippi flooding.

It hasn't opened up this year according to the USGS


----------



## permitchaser

pt448 said:


> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=194886
> If you spend a few bucks on ice, etc. at Sweetwater Marina. Capt. Jack will tell you right where to go.
> 
> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=194888
> 
> http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/outdoor/delacroix-trip/57101575/
> This is from May of last year. Would have been similar conditions, but it looks like we're gonna get a little cool snap in a few days. Still, a couple of posts list a number of spots to try.
> 
> Another forum to hunt around is bayou coast kayak fishing. Kayak fishing is pretty big here and there's a lot of good Delacroix info on that board.


We are going to leave Sunday, talked to Jack. We will have a Lostman skiff and a Sterling and another boat

Thanks for all your help


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

permitchaser said:


> Thanks again we will decide tomorrow and call Jack


He is your best bet, but just remember he has a launch/motel to keep filled with clients.
Just got in contact with my camp man, he said the tide is low and rising. Look at the tide chart for Delacroix and it will help you with tide timing....


----------



## pt448

CurtisWright said:


> This time of year it's usually running full blast. I expected it to especially with the Mississippi flooding.
> 
> It hasn't opened up this year according to the USGS


That's interesting. I live by the Davis pond diversion that empties into lake Catouachie and it's always running.


----------



## CurtisWright

pt448 said:


> That's interesting. I live by the Davis pond diversion that empties into lake Catouachie and it's always running.


It says it's running 180cfs which is a decent flow. It goes up to 2000cfs when they are flooding the marsh.


----------



## permitchaser

CurtisWright said:


> It says it's running 180cfs which is a decent flow. It goes up to 2000cfs when they are flooding the marsh.


Well we've Ben here since Sunday lots of wind and low water we caught some nice reds but the counts were way down. Like today between the 3 boats we caught 8 fish. I'll post pictures when I get back. It was very cold running around and I had on everything I had


----------



## permitchaser

My fishing buddy with his first fish










My Toad 30" 12 lbs.










Just a puppy

We did not catch many as my post said above. When we got there we were told the were pumping water from above into the marsh. That made everything muddy so we could only see tailing fish and there were not many of those. Also the north wind pushed all the water out so it was hard to get around to areas we wanted because of the water depth. We had very skinny skiffs and we still got stuck in areas we've run in before. the wind blew hard the whole trip no way to fly fish. Casting to tailers in the wind was sketchy


----------



## pt448

permitchaser said:


> My fishing buddy with his first fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Toad 30" 12 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a puppy
> 
> We did not catch many as my post said above. When we got there we were told the were pumping water from above into the marsh. That made everything muddy so we could only see tailing fish and there were not many of those. Also the north wind pushed all the water out so it was hard to get around to areas we wanted because of the water depth. We had very skinny skiffs and we still got stuck in areas we've run in before. the wind blew hard the whole trip no way to fly fish. Casting to tailers in the wind was sketchy


Looks like y'all made the best of some very tough conditions. Spring time can be a challenge. Glad y'all got some.


----------



## permitchaser

pt448 said:


> Looks like y'all made the best of some very tough conditions. Spring time can be a challenge. Glad y'all got some.


thanks man we worked hard for those few fish


----------



## sjrobin

Who said it was easy? Not me. Good that you guys made the best of it


----------

